# Outdoor Sink



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,
I've searched and searched mods, but haven't found anything. What do you all use to do dishes outside, other than the little one in the outside kitchen? We cook mostly over the campfire, with cast iron often, and usually larger dishes than will fit in the little standard sink.
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

ember said:


> Hi All,
> I've searched and searched mods, but haven't found anything. What do you all use to do dishes outside, other than the little one in the outside kitchen? We cook mostly over the campfire, with cast iron often, and usually larger dishes than will fit in the little standard sink.
> Thanks,
> Ember


 i have a plastic dish pan that my mr coffee rides in when we travel-the dish pan sits down into my kitchen sink. When i remove mr coffee, i take my dish pan outside and put in on my fold out table. i can reach the dish pan with the coil hose for hot water and to rinse. I do take along a second dish pan for rinsing--both will fit into each other and ride together inside in the sink when we are on the road


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I just do all my dishes inside the trailer (love my large sink).


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

tlasseig said:


> Hi All,
> I've searched and searched mods, but haven't found anything. What do you all use to do dishes outside, other than the little one in the outside kitchen? We cook mostly over the campfire, with cast iron often, and usually larger dishes than will fit in the little standard sink.
> Thanks,
> Ember


 i have a plastic dish pan that my mr coffee rides in when we travel-the dish pan sits down into my kitchen sink. When i remove mr coffee, i take my dish pan outside and put in on my fold out table. i can reach the dish pan with the coil hose for hot water and to rinse. I do take along a second dish pan for rinsing--both will fit into each other and ride together inside in the sink when we are on the road
[/quote]
Great idea. I had my Outback for 2 years and never have used the outside water but this would be a great idea for the next time we have a big group. The only thing I've got against using the outside sink/water is that it is located just outside the only door I've got into the camper, just where I have everything setup under the awning. I don't really want dirty water there.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> Great idea. I had my Outback for 2 years and never have used the outside water but this would be a great idea for the next time we have a big group. The only thing I've got against using the outside sink/water is that it is located just outside the only door I've got into the camper, just where I have everything setup under the awning. I don't really want dirty water there.


There is no drain on the sink. You can dump the dirty water any where you want to............unless you live somewhere that doesn't allow dumping grey water on the ground.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

this is what a few of my camping friends use.

Sink

One uses the outdoor hot/cold water hose from their TT to fill it. 
another friend who only tent camps invested in a Hot water on demand water heater from Coleman to fill theirs. (neat unit but expensive)

Hot water on demand

they both just set the sink up on the picnic table after dinner and wash dishes without having to miss out on the after dinner table conversation.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use two dishpans one is 2 gallons and the other is 2.5 gallons. I use hot soapy water in the 2.5gal and cold in the 2 gal. when the dishes are done and in the rinse 2 gal tub i'll empty the 2.5 gal and flip it over for my dish drain board to sit on, then empty the rinse tub and use it to catch the runoff of the drain board. James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess I should have been more detailed in my ? I have done most of my dishes inside until recently when we had no sewer hook up, on a longish stay, so didn't want to fill the grey tank, and have to skip the shower!!







So did dishes outside, which lead me to the discovery that the outdoor sink is not only kind of high for my shortself








to reach, and small as well!! So I "dragged" the hose to the bumper, and did dishes there, but soon discovered myself standing in a mudpit and not in the mood to wrestle!!







So was hoping to copy someones mod, but guess I will have to come up with my own brilliant mod!!








Keep posting what you do!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

While camping a long time ago I saw(no idea where to get it) a foldable
teak shower "mat". Maybe they put a hinge on two [I am not sure]

That kept them up out of the mud. They were using it for rinsing off
with their outside shower... No reason you couldn't use it for dishes.

Or you could do this...










Grab a couple of "neighbor" kids and put them to work! 























MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We use the outside shower to wash the big ugly stuff. BBQ grills etc...


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We use two "bus tubs". They work great. One for washing and one for rinsing. We have a 6' "lifetime" vinyl table with expandable legs. We use the table to hold our griddles or skillets during cooking, and then hold our wash tubs during cleanup. We do of course then have to dump the tubs when finished. Trees generally appreciate the attention, escpecially during drougt.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just do like we all did when tenting. A portable plastic sink size tub, use a second hose teed off the water supply.

John


----------

